# szokik ige eredete



## Encolpius

Sziasztok, hülyeség az állítani, hogy a magyar szokik ige a latin soleo igéböl ered? Ugye a spanyolban létezik soler alakban. Vagy csak véletlen. Köszi.


----------



## Zsanna

A kérdés inkább az, hogy van-e valami alapja vagy sem.
Szerintem nincs, de csakis sejtések alapján, ami vagy bejön éppen vagy sem. (A spanyolban lehet...)

Egyrészt azért, mert nem tanultam v. hallottam róla, másrészt azért, mert egy szótárban sem találtam rá megerősítést*, harmadrészt pedig azért, mert a soleo *l* betűje nem valószínű, hogy *k* betűvé tudott volna változni az idők folyamán (és általában egy ilyen latin alak nem így kerülne a nyelvünkbe).

*Itt pl. más alakban is jelentik meg:
as(ad)soleo, ― ― 2. k.
csak az e. és t. harmadik személyben használják, szokott; többnyire egysz. ut assolet, a mint történni szokott, a mint szokták.

P.S. A legközelebbi alak a magyarban ehhez (ami biztosan latin eredetű, ld. latin _usualis_) az uzuális (szokásos, használatos).


----------



## Zsanna

További alátámasztás lehetne, hogy pl. a franciában és olaszban (ahol szintén megjelenik*), az eredeti latin alak felismerhető...

* a franciában pl. a szokatlan = insolite (az állító típusú alakok más latin tőből jöttek át), az olaszban a szokásos = solito alakok léteznek, de az l betű mindenütt a helyén maradt változás nélkül.

P.S. Ebben az etimológiai szótárban a következőt írják a _szokik_ címszó alatt: "Ismeretlen eredetű szócsalád."


----------



## Encolpius

Igen, az én szótáramban is ismeretlen eredetű szóként van feltüntetve. Várjuk még azért meg Francist.  (meg persze a többieket)


----------



## AndrasBP

Csatlakozom Zsannához. Bármi is legyen a "szokik" eredete, a "soleo" tövének szerves része az "l", aminek nem lehet köze a magyar "k"-hoz, ilyen változás egyszerűen nem szokott előfordulni a nyelvtörténetben.


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> ... Várjuk még azért meg Francist.  ...


Köszönöm . Sajnos, az én 4 kötetes történeti-etimológiai szótaram szerint is ismeretlen eredetű (k.b. 1348-tól adatolható). A latin _soleo _nem jöhet számításba több okból, főleg:  a Zsanna által is említett _l>k _fejlémény nem megalapozott; a _szokni _ikes ige, ami régebbi eredetre utal; a ragok közvetlenül a _szok_- tőhöz kapcsolóldnak, ami nem jellemző az idegen átvételek esetében (p.l. _prezent*ál*ni, induk*ál*ni_, _passz*ol*ni _...  és nem _*prezentni, *indukni_ , _*passzni_....). Tehát latin átvétel esetében valami *_szolálni _féle alakot képzelnék el, persze nem ikes ragozással.  





Zsanna said:


> ... a franciában pl. a szokatlan = insolite (az állító típusú alakok más latin tőből jöttek át), az olaszban a szokásos = solito alakok léteznek ...


Csak a teljesség kedvéért: az olaszban is megvan a _solere _ige (_soglio, suoli, suole, sogliamo, solete, sogliono_), de a spanyolhoz képest manapság ritkábban használják.


----------



## tatacsi

Szokik, szokás, szokvány.. Biztos, hogy nem latin származék, mert amellett, hogy a k--l hangzóváltozó valószínűtlen, teljesen más ennek a szóbokornak az összetétele, mint ahogy azt az egyes latin (habeo, regula) megfelelőik is mutatják. Valamint nem tűnik szláv eredűnek sem és török eredetűnek sem. De hogy mégis arról a tájékról érkezett (altájinak mondott nyelvcsalád), azt az -ik végződésről gondolom, mert az ikes igék zöme törökös eredetet mutat számomra.


----------



## francisgranada

tatacsi said:


> ...  De hogy mégis arról a tájékról érkezett (altájinak mondott nyelvcsalád), azt az -ik végződésről gondolom, mert az ikes igék zöme törökös eredetet mutat számomra.


Szia Tatacsi. Lehet, hogy statisztikai szempontból az ikes igék zöme törökös eredetű, de maga az _-ik _rag (nagy valószínűséggel) nem az.  Más szóval, az ikes ragozás kialakulása az ősmagyar kor végére/ómagyar kor elejére tehető és az _-ik_ rag etimológialilag összefügg az _egyik_, _másik_,_ jobbik,_ stb ... szavakban előforduló_ -ik_ raggal. Ebből a szempontból nézve, a "régi" törökös eredetű igék ugyanúgy viselkednek, mint a finn-ugor vagy uráli  eredetűek (ellentétben az újkori jövevényszavakkal).

Röviden: véleményem szerint, az adott ige törökös (altáji) vagy uráli  eredete nem igazán mérvadó ebben az esetben.


----------



## tatacsi

Szia Francisgranada, igazad lehet, mint írom, gondolom csak, vagyis úgy sejtem. Beleértve azt is, hogy az -ik rag (nyelvészetileg abszolút szakmaiatlanul kifejezve magam, hiszen nekem ez csak egyfajta filozófikus hobbim) a korai magyar, ősmagyar egyfajta magyarító "szóvégeztetése". (Ilyen: Befogadunk, Isten hozott a magyar nyelvben te szótő! ) Szóval ez a "törökös (altáji) vagy uráli eredet" részemről inkább intuíció és hipotetikus felvetés...


----------

